# Unicorn Apron



## Dc2123 (Jan 3, 2023)

To say the least aprons are the bane of my workday. They’re not large enough, they ride me up or down, the tie doesn’t stay tight. Whatever it may be I’m looking for an apron when you tie in the back the sides of the apron will almost meet. I’m looking for that kind of width. 

Not really into cross back. 

Let me know what you guys got in mind.


----------



## AT5760 (Jan 3, 2023)

Problem solved.


----------



## Dc2123 (Jan 3, 2023)

Well fck me


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 3, 2023)

Dc2123 said:


> Well fck me


Only if you’re wearing it. 🫣


----------



## 1315 (Jan 3, 2023)

That was funny. 

Are there matching chaps with that apron, maybe with horse legs with hoofs at the bottom?


----------

